# walnuts



## am64 (Sep 29, 2009)

not really a recipe but my daughters freind came over with a whole hat ful of walnuts she picked up in the woods, i fancied a few as a snack and checked them oy on web and wow brill...they are high in omega-3 fatty acids cool im a happy squirrel tonight


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 29, 2009)

am64 said:


> not really a recipe but my daughters freind came over with a whole hat ful of walnuts she picked up in the woods, i fancied a few as a snack and checked them oy on web and wow brill...they are high in omega-3 fatty acids cool im a happy squirrel tonight



Yeah they are a good snack am ,low carb too


----------



## am64 (Sep 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah they are a good snack am ,low carb too



checked ou hazel nuts aswell..another thing we have a glut of in these parts and they are brilliant as welll..Im going to love this autumn....


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 29, 2009)

am64 said:


> checked ou hazel nuts aswell..another thing we have a glut of in these parts and they are brilliant as welll..Im going to love this autumn....



 I'm a Berkshire girl and we used to go out when we were kids and pick Hazelnuts  I need to hurry up and come home .


----------

